# Baby Quilt done



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

As you can see, I changed my mind and did swirls instead of sailboats.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it - and I do like the swirls.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...thats lovely!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

The quilt is beautiful, I really like those colors. 

I enjoy seeing your projects. The work you do is always beautiful. You are one talented gal. :goodjob:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! You know, the more I've been working with some of these bright fabrics, the more I'm enjoying them. I think my stash is going to be slowly replaced!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! the BRIGHTS are going to get you!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

It's lovely. So cheerful that any new mom and her baby will be happy recipients.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It is great...love that quilting.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!
I Love It...
I Love the swirls....
I love the brights too.....
bopeep


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did an excellent job--I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That turned out great! Love the circular patterns in the quilting...wish I could do that on my setup!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Its wonderful, did you use your new long arm to do it?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I love it! It's so pretty! You did an awesome job.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow:

Wow, that looks terrific!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is AWESOME


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

That is just gorgeous! I have long arm envy, I really should invest in one! Which model did you have?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I did this on my new longarm, the APQS Millennium. Ashley, I have an HQ16 also, but it's for sale as I bought the Millennium as an upgrade. The HQ is a dream to sew on (actually it's easier) but I wanted to start quilting for hire and decided it was time to move up to a commercial model.

My HQ is for sale here:
http://www.createdbycj.com/hq16-for-sale/


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I like the swirls. Sail boats = too much work, but would be cute!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful - you have such talent!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

This is beautiful...I love it!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job! That is one beautiful quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

